# Rome international schools



## Petunia05 (Oct 16, 2016)

We are in the process of exploring a move to Rome. We have a 12 year old who speaks very little Italian. I have researched schools but would love to hear personal stories or how to go about finding the right school community for our child.
Thanks any help appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to get in touch with the American Women's Association of Rome Home

This is, as its title suggests, a group of American women in and around Rome and I'm sure some of them could give you information about the international (or other) schools in the area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Your 12 year-old will pick up Italian in no time at all - just set him loose on the playground and watch how quickly he learns.


----------

